# 1990 Gary Fisher Supercaliber



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

Pristine Condition. For sale on MTBR classifieds.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Supercaliber*

All Suntour XC comp components.It has the original tires.


----------



## JaySupercaliber (3 mo ago)

> hink the paint on these frames was meant to last. The fork holds air and it still functions as horribly as it did when it was new. It was originally sold in The Netherlands and shipped to Canada later on, hasn't seen dirt in at least a decade.
> 
> Asking price: 300 Euro. The bike is located in Calgary, Canada, and can be picked up there or shipped anywhere. Buyer pays for shipping of course. I'm open to offers.
> 
> Click to expand...


How did you -factually- know, the exact year of this bike? Since it had changed hands, other than by word-of-mouth from what the previous owner/s may have told you? Yes, then how much did you sell it for? If I missed that.
Thanks! JaySupercaliber


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

JaySupercaliber said:


> How did you -factually- know, the exact year of this bike? Since it had changed hands, other than by word-of-mouth from what the previous owner/s may have told you? Yes, then how much did you sell it for? If I missed that.
> Thanks! JaySupercaliber


wtf?

dude this is a 17yr old thread 

mine thread king


----------



## JaySupercaliber (3 mo ago)

cmg said:


> wtf?
> 
> dude this is a 17yr old thread
> 
> mine thread king


Yes, my Pre-Trek Gary Fisher Supercaliber is 30+ years old, and I'm reaching back into the archives. New threads would drop all of the previous linked and related information, including the OP thread and botht attached and related info. I appreciate your concern, thanks for looking out.


----------

